# Manday 6



## sqwib (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2017)

Out-Freaking-Standing!!!:)
As Always!---Like
Never seen so much Great Vittles in one Back Yard!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 30, 2017)

WOW!!!  Great video SQWIB.  Really enjoyed it.
Sur doesn't look like you guys went short of food.  Anybody who went hungry was way to picky  LOL.
Gary


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 30, 2017)

Excellent video, Sqwib!  I was droolin' like a dawg!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 30, 2017)

SCHWENKY!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 30, 2017)

Dammit'man!
LIKED


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 30, 2017)

Very cool again!
In the last day or so, I've watched all of your Manday videos and posts.
Really like to do something like that someday!
Excellent looking grub!!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 30, 2017)

Awesome video.   Great food and a great time I bet.

Frank even got alittle love.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 30, 2017)

Sqwib.. I dug up your 2014 Mantag post last week.. Did that give you the inspiration to post the Mantag bash 2016?  Lol..

Very cool spread indeed..

Oops..!.. Manday..  Forgot I was not in Germany here.. :p

Tag is day in German..

P.S.

Do you still have your Landmann BB?


----------



## sqwib (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes I still have the Landman GOSM BB (3605BGD)
Great outdoors Smokey Mountain Smoker aka. Big block.

My inspiration for Manday started when I took off a day from work to cook for a scouting event, 2011.
It was so peaceful and relaxing. I was amazed how nice it was.
After cooking all day and having a few, I texted a buddy and told him what I was doing, so he came over around 4pm and we hung out, cooked and had a few more adult beverages.
I thought, "wow this is great, im gonna invite more folks next year".
Well it sort of took off from there.
I have a few rules as you probably seen on the other posts.

Here's a few...
If you drink, either stay the night or get a ride.

I'm not your mother, pack some sleeping gear.

Bring some beer for sampling.

Have something to cook on the pit, smoker, Dutch oven or schwenker for sampling.

No veggies allowed.

No kids allowed.

No wives allowed

Of course it's all in fun and every year someone asks if they can bring someone.
Lol in gonna have to get a bigger yard soon.


----------



## mowin (Dec 4, 2017)

I need your address for manday7. 

Great job.  Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Great video, food, drinks and friends.

Chris


----------

